
Ask HN: How to get acquainted with an open source​ code base? - rs86
I am a computer scientist with solid theory but not much practice. How could I for example contribute to Neovim?
======
ZirconiumX
I started contributing to ckb-next[1] through simply hanging around the IRC
channel, and absorbing the developers trying to explain and fix bugs, and
asking questions about things I didn't understand, and relevant source code.

[1][http://github.com/ckb-next/ckb-next](http://github.com/ckb-next/ckb-next)

